# Kleines Auktionshaus auf dediziertem Server



## Guest (28. Aug 2004)

Hallo , 


seit geraumer Zeit spiele ich mit dem gedanken ein kleines Auktionshaus zu eroeffnen, und nunja , bin ich nich gerade begnadet was das coden angeht.

Genauer gesagt bin ich gerade mal in Html etwas ueber die Einsteiger seite hinaus.

Nun wollte ich ein kleine Auktionshaus aufmachen , und aber von grund auf den gesamten Unsinn vonwegen PHP Scripte usw weglassen , da ich hier nicht unbedingt von ueberzeugt bin, kann ja jeder sonen mist einfach Downloaden und dann Online als sein Auktionshaus verkaufen.

Fuer einen Professionellen Webauftritt , der mir Agenturmaessig reallisiert werden soll , fehlt mir die Gage ...

Die hab ich in Buecher und Computer investiert , und jetz langt SIe gerade mal fuer ein paar neue Java Schulungsunterlagen  .

Nun gut ich wollte hier eher mal den ansatz von Leutz wie euch erlauertert bekommen, wie man sowas Technisch inangriff nehmen darf , was hierbei ideen und realisierungsmaessig zu beachten ist , wer vielleicht auch mal nen Java Dedicatet Server zur verfuegung stellt , usw.


Aber viel wichtiger waere fuer mcih als ... ? Anfaenger >? die Frage wo soll ich anfangen , wie ueberlege ich mir das alles , ich habe ja nicht viel ahnung aber ich denke mal Java eignet sich hier weil man auch Mobiles integrieren klann und wenn das spaeter mal der Fall sein sollte , also der bedarf an einer solchen Implementierung so kann man ja mal weiter sehen.

Aber wo faengt man da an?

Ich hab ein bisschen erfahrung in Html wie gesagt, php ok ,  aber Java oder gar C assembler u derglkeichen , no Plan !

Wie kann man z.B ein Interface Designen , oder gar ne Datenbank mitanbinden oder ein wenig Programmiererfahrung sammeln? 

Oder gibt es vielleicht ein paar Sites die sich mit einem solchen Projekten grundleged befassen?

Newbie und biz E-BiZ Programmieruingen? 


Und in Maschiueneschreiben bin ich auch noch nicht so gut schaff vielleicht 30 anschlaege die minute hehe  ... 



Ich bin hoffnungslos verloren ohne Professionelle hilfe oder Tips wie man das genau angehen kann , aber ich kann versprechen wenn das Projekt , welches grundlegend noch Geheim ist dank den Helfern funktioniert sollen die nicht unges[hnt fuer ihre Heldentat sein bleiben wie auch immer 

Na man wird sehen , also sowas wie eine kleine erlaeuterung von Strukturen fuer solche Projekte , wie Datenbaken und den aufbau dieser , den zusammenhang und das Layout koennen relativ einfach sein , aber wie geht man sowas genau an das es nicht von vorneherein zum Verecken verurteilt ist?

einfach ein paar kategorien , moeglichkeiten zum bieten , einfache benutzung .

Ich kenne ein paar leichte konzepte fuer das erstellen von e-shops in php mit mysql , aber keine ahnung mir waere da vielleicht ein wenig oracle lieber , java und oralce , klingt ganz gut denk ich 

es muss eben nur eine professionelle und gut ausbaufaehige plattform sein die , bilder und daten verwaltet.

vielleicht gibts ja auch ein paar gute freie ebooks.

Bei Lehmanns habe ich ein paar buecher gesehen , avber ob die vielleicht fuer Info Studenten gedacht sind , und ob das vielleicht in wenig zu hoch fuer mioch als anfaenger waere ?

Was meint ihr , wie lernt man sowas oder langt evtl sogar das java Script hierfuer?


Ich wuerde mich sehr freuen hier ein wneig hilfe von euch zu bekommen , was man denn evtl fuer buecher kaufen kann , gebraucht gab es viele bei team elbe , was mich sehr gefreut hat , aber die vielfalt ist erschlagend .

Oder vielleicht doch ne ' leichte ' sprache waehlen ?

Lieben dank fuer das interesse bisher und auf ein gutes Thread im Forum 

0518mike 

   :###  :?:


----------



## Roar (28. Aug 2004)

hm joa java is dafür gut geeignet 8)
erstmal würd ich java lernen, dagibts viele gute anfängerbücher. dann solltest du dich mit JSP beschäftigen.
es gibt auch n paar provider die kostenlosen JSP space anbieten, oder tut testest deine jsps auf deinem eigenen PC.
um datenbanken zu benutzen gibts die jdbc.

zu allem gibts massig material auf papier und im netz.


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2004)

Wie lange dauert es ein solches Programm umzusetzen inkl. dem lernen , so bei einer eher schlechten geistigen aufnahme , also oft muss hier suggestiv gelernt werden

dann muss ich noch meistens auf die Tastatur blicken um zu schreiben usw.



Ich hab hier noch ein Verpacktes BHV Buch , zum einstieg in Java , aber ich trau mich nicht es aufzumachen .

Ist die Syntax, und die art die befehle zu schreiben schwer zu lernen ?



Also ich hab auch ein paar saugeile buecher ueber c hier.
Kann man sowas auch einsetzen um Eventuell web anwendungen zu starten?


----------



## Roar (28. Aug 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie lange dauert es ein solches Programm umzusetzen inkl. dem lernen , so bei einer eher schlechten geistigen aufnahme , also oft muss hier suggestiv gelernt werden



 :? !? kA kommt ganz auf dich drauf an. wenn du fleißig bist könntest du nach einem jahr loslegen.

du solltest ja erstmal java und seine vielen bibliotheken kennen lernen.

weiß nich so genau :?


die syntax von java is so clean, einfacher gehts nich mehr. dein  c bücher lass die mal zu, die verwirren dich nur. Java ähnelt vielmehr dem menschlichen gedankengang.


----------



## Grizzly (29. Aug 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Genauer gesagt bin ich gerade mal in Html etwas ueber die Einsteiger seite hinaus.[...]





			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ich hab ein bisschen erfahrung in Html wie gesagt, php ok ,  aber Java oder gar C assembler u derglkeichen , no Plan ![...]





			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Nun wollte ich ein kleine Auktionshaus aufmachen , und aber von grund auf den gesamten Unsinn vonwegen PHP Scripte usw weglassen , da ich hier nicht unbedingt von ueberzeugt bin, kann ja jeder sonen mist einfach Downloaden und dann Online als sein Auktionshaus verkaufen.[...]


Wie? Erfahrung in PHP, aber keine in HTML? Wie funktioniert den das? ???:L Und wenn Du eine Ahnung von PHP hast, weist Du auch, dass man die PHP-Dateien nicht einfach von einer Seite herunterladen kann.  



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Nun gut ich wollte hier eher mal den ansatz von Leutz wie euch erlauertert bekommen, wie man sowas Technisch inangriff nehmen darf , was hierbei ideen und realisierungsmaessig zu beachten ist , wer vielleicht auch mal nen Java Dedicatet Server zur verfuegung stellt , usw.[...]



Einen Java Dedicated Server? Also Dedicated Server kenne ich nur von einschlägig bekannten 3D Shootern.  Du meinst wahrscheinlich einen Tomcat (Servlet/JSP) und/oder JBoss (EJB) Server. Den kannst Du Dir ja zu Hause installieren. Beide "Programme" sind frei verfügbar. Und wenn Du DSL+Flat hast, kannst Du den Server sogar mal zum Probieren per dynamischer Domain an das Internet anbinden.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Aber viel wichtiger waere fuer mcih als ... ? Anfaenger >? die Frage wo soll ich anfangen , wie ueberlege ich mir das alles , ich habe ja nicht viel ahnung aber ich denke mal Java eignet sich hier weil man auch Mobiles integrieren klann und wenn das spaeter mal der Fall sein sollte , also der bedarf an einer solchen Implementierung so kann man ja mal weiter sehen.[...]


Mit Java kann man auch Mobilgeräte programmieren. Allerdings ist dieses Java 2 Micro Edition etwas abgespeckt und hat von den Bibliotheken nicht den Umfang der Java 2 Standard Edition bzw. der  Java 2 Enterprise Edition.

Natürlich konnte man die Sachen auch in C programmieren. Ein "Hello World!" hast Du für einen Apache WebServer als CGI unter Linux in 2 Minuten zusammen. Ich habe auch schon einen kleinen WebServer komplett in C geschrieben (okay, sehr viel konnte der nicht und skaliert hat er auch nicht  ). Trotzdem verwende ich für richtige Projekte lieber Java.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, fängst Du gerade erst mit Java an. Und Du willst ein Aktionshaus à la eBay basteln, dass dann auch noch auf Mobiltelefonen und PDAs läuft. Findest Du das nicht ein bisschen übertrieben? Ich würde erstmal mit was kleinerem anfangen.
Ich programmiere jetzt schon insgesamt 15 Jahre. Und davon 5 Jahre Java. Okay, von der Problematik würde ich mir es vielleicht gerade noch so zutrauen. Aber vom Aufwand wäre mir das viel zu viel. Da würde ich ja Jahre dafür brauchen (unabhängig von der Programmiersprache). Und wenn man so eine Plattform nachher auch noch selber betreiben möchte (man könnte es ja auch als Lizenzen verkaufen), kommt sowieso nochmal ein riesen Kapitalaufwand dazu.
Und wenn ich all dies bedenke, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher dazu neigen, bei eBay einfach einen Shop aufzumachen.


----------



## Gast (29. Aug 2004)

Nun, welch unerwarteter Motivationsschub mich ueberkommt , da mir alle zurufen , ja du schaffst es , es wird schon gut gehen , juchu usw...

zum Glueck nimmt mir auch jeder die Angst vor dem Coden, oder vor dem schreiben und befassen mit der Problematik.

Die Idee liegt eigentlich nicht im erschliessen neuer Finanzquellen, in Form von programmierten Lizenzen, wobei das 'danke fuer den tip ' eine gute Idee ist 

Dediziert meinte ich eher nen gemieteten Server und Ebay, naja die waren mit meiner Aufassung von Auktion nicht so ganz einverstanden.

Zumindest kann ich die Produkte und Dienstleistungen nicht unbedingt in einem Shop bei Ebay an bieten .

Ich sagte ja dem Helfer wird gedankt ... 

Html und PHP meinte ich so als Grundlage fuer die hiesigen Ueberlegungen, also was den funktionalen Umfang angeht.

Das Problem des Forenbesuchers hab ich auch schon analysiert: was ich doch fuer ein toller Hecht bin he? Also man geht in ein Forum, hat n Prob und wills geloest bekommen.

Dann vergeht einem die Lust weil es doch schwieriger ist und der Threat wird scheisse.

Nicht so hier!

Ich will eigentlich ein kleines Auktionshaus, welches gar nur 3 Funktionen hat, umsetzen und dies als Pilot-Programmier-Projekt starten.

Naja es sollte eben ein einfaches in Java, also erweiterbares Programm sein, das auf einem Tomcat Server ueber das Netz aufrufbar ist.

Ebay wurde ja glaub ich in mehreren Sprachen generiert, Perl als Grundsprache und Html dann Java, aber es ist ja nicht wichtig was Ebay macht, die haben ja schon vor langer Zeit damit begonnen, ist auch nicht unbedingt das Problem.

Es muessen eben ein paar verschiedene Kategorien erreichbar sein, und der User sollte sich ein Konto einrichten koennen, welches sicher vor Zugriffen auf den Server liegen mag, und ja, es kann auch PHP sein, nur dachte ich Java waere hier eben sinnvoller als ne Sprache wie PHP, wobei das heute eigentlich keinen Unterschied mehr macht, in  was genau man programmiert, die Funktionen sind bestimmt !!! so weit gefaechert das ein Mensch mit Erfahrung sowas in jeder Sprache umsetzen kann.

15 Jahre Computer muss was heissen, und ich bin dankbar fuer ein paar hilfreiche tips.

Dass sowas nicht einfach ist hab ich schon gelesen, zumindest hab ich mir bisher ein paar Scripte angesehen, und die waren schon recht umfangreich und verwirrend, wenn das aber alles nicht auf 1000 verschiedenen Servern laufen soll, sondern nur auf meinem, dann denkte er sich, es vermag nicht unbedingt dieser Groessenordnung .

Wie gesagt klingt das freilich ein bisschen "hoch", deswegen lerne ich ja auch eine Hochsprache  

Ne Quatsch , ein solches Vorhaben realisieren sonst mehrere Programmierer, die da nur programmieren und nicht immer auf die Tastatur blicken muessen um ein paar Zeilen zu schreiben. Jedoch kann ich mir die eben nicht leisten , und Informatik ist sowieso mein allerliebstes mit der Musik zusammen, deshalb warum nicht ganz viele Fliegen in eine Tuete packen?

Ich hab auch noch andere Ideen die ich gerne umsetzen wuerde und da eignet sich das alles herrvoragend, wenn man etwas wie Java oder gar C beherrscht.

Ja die Frage ist nur wie kann man derartiges wirklich in die Tat umsetzen? Und wie geht man das in meinem Falle an, wenn ich das wirklich so durchsetzen moechte, dieses Auktionshaus zu Programmieren?

Was waere hier wichtig zu beachten, was genau wuerde man hier als vergleichbar logisch zaehlen um dem Ansatz fruchten zu lassen oder besser es nicht nur beim Ansatz zu belassen?

_[Edit by Beni: grammatikalische Fehler ausgebügelt. Manchmal wäre Qualität, und nicht Quantität gefragt... :wink:]_


----------



## foobar (29. Aug 2004)

Also als erstes solltest du mal richtig Programmieren lernen. Damit wirst du mindestens die nächsten 3-5 Jahre beschäftigt sein. Am besten vergisst du dieses Mammutprojekt erstmal und fängst an kleine Programme zu schreiben, damit du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst. 
Schreib doch erstmal sowas wie eine Mitarbeiterverwaltung. Die kannst du  dann immer weiter ausbauen und später die Daten in einer Datenbak speichern. Oder das ganze über RMI / SOAP ansprechen.


----------



## cello_ (9. Sep 2004)

Ich denke auch, dass du das kurzfristig vergessen kannst. Für dein Vorhaben musst du mehrere Techniken benutzen bzw. viele Aspekte berücksichtigen (dyn. Seitengenerierung, Sicherheit, Datenbankanbindung, Skalierbarkeit, Netzwerkfähigkeit...). Selbst für Experten ist das schon relativ komplex und alleine fast nicht zu bewältigen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Aufgaben und Gesuche


----------



## Gast (18. Sep 2004)

Als Erstes solltest Du einen Psychater aufsuchen, der Dir erklären soll, dass man vor ungeöffneten Büchern keine Angst haben soll....

Unglaublich!!!

Ich möchte gerne ein Auto bauen. Hab zwar noch keinen Führerschein, aber könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich anfangen soll..


----------



## Gast (28. Sep 2004)

entweder der Thread poster ist total beschränkt, oder der hat uns alle verarscht  

MEGA LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DP (28. Sep 2004)

oder man holt sich das buch "webanwendungen mit apache-frameworks" und codes das beispiel in dem buch durch.

dort wird mit hilfe von jetspeed, turbine und velocity ein auktionshaus mit allem drum und dran erstellt.

cu


----------

